# Timeshare Marketplace Feature Announcement



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2008)

We have now added a bit to the exchange section that allows you to input what are you are looking for in an exchange with another member!

this of course will be followed up with behind the scenes functionality that eventually will automatically notify you of matches when they exist! 

but for now will serve as a better way to input "what you want" for your exchange.

please try this out and provide any feedback you have!  for those of you with existing exchange ads...you can utilize this feature by going to edit your ad from the timeshare marketplace....and selecting "edit" from the "Exchange For" field within your ad (it should be empty for everyone with an existing exchange ad.

please provide any feedback on usability or difficulty with it so we can make it as easy and user friendly as possible!

you can view a sample ad here (this is my test ad...no its not available for trade =)  )


http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=47eef8bb-2d01-4f06-a1cb-14268420ee30


----------

